# JAVA unter Linux



## klein-odd (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo !
Ich möchte auf meinem SuSE Rechner java 6 installieren.
Es ist vom Prinzip her leicht verständlich und machbar,
wenn man java für Linux entpackt und in irgendein Verzeichnis plaziert
und die JDK Komponenten, wie java, javaw  oder auch javac
mit vollem Pfad aufruft, ggf die bash.bashrc Datei etwas modifiziert.

Schlimmer ist beim Installieren von Software, die verlangt, 
dass die Installierte Version vom System gekannt wird.
Ich meine, dass u.a. im Konsolenterminal der Aufruf :

java -version
oder 
javac -version die neu installierte version anzeigt.

Meine Analysen ergaben, dass die Einträge im Ordner /usr/bin
aufgerufen werden.
Es sind aber keine Dateien, nur Verknüpfungen, die sich verschieden überlagern so,
dass man am Ende der Sucherei im Verzeichnis /etc/alternatives landet
und dort die "binäries" von java findet. Die java_JDK-typischen Ordner (wie bin, lib und jre) gibt es an vielen Orten,
mal in einem ordner mit java im Namen, mal java-sun, mal jvm und s.n.w.(sonst-noch-was)

Meine Fragen :
wie kann ich mir das ganze einstellen, dass das System nur noch die neue Version von java findet und warum spielt die Konfigurationsdatei von java (java.conf)
anscheinend keine rolle ? Ich kann dort beliebige Dinge schreiben und das System mbemerkt offensichtlich gar nichts.

Laut aller liesmichs soll es die Datei sein, in der die Pfade kodiert sein sollen.

Gruss, klein odd
Gruss,


----------



## deepthroat (6. Juli 2009)

Hi.

Falls SuSE die Alternativen-Verwaltung von Debian übernommen hat, sollte es mit

```
update-alternatives --config java
```
einstellbar sein.  "man update-alternatives"

Gruß


----------



## klein-odd (7. Juli 2009)

Hey DEEPTHROAT !

Danke, es sieht recht einfach aus,

... und nichts mehr ?

Ich werde vielleicht zwei Tage brauchen, um meinen Zweifel zu begründen,
kannst Du mir dann schreiben (erst nach meiner Antwort),
was die Bestandteile der Eingabe zu tun haben ?


----------



## klein-odd (31. Juli 2009)

*Ich gebe auf*

Danke allen Lesern für die Mühe.

Ich ziehe mich mit dem Anliegen zurück.

Alexander alias klein-odd


----------

